# Umbau Tafelschere



## MeisterLampe81 (6 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Moment ein kleines Problem, bei dem ich noch nicht genau weiß, wie ich mich verhalten soll:

Wir sind im Besitz einer wunderschönen Tafelschere Bj. 1975 ohne irgendwelche Doku, Sicherheitsmechanismen oder CE Erklärungen..

Die Mechanik ist noch im guten Zustand, aber der Schaltschrank ist fürn ar... und die Kabel sind mittlerweile alle hart. Nun gibt es Überlegungen die Maschine elektrisch zu überholen. Mit der Steuerung einer Tafelschere habe ich mich allerdings noch nie beschäftigt. Ich denke mal, das wir das Sicherheitskonzept völlig überdenken bzw. anpassen sollten. Hab als C-Norm die EN 13985:2003 gefunden. Wenn man sich das Inhaltsverzeichnis anschaut, deckt diese Norm die Sicherheitstechnischen belange ab.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Umbau von Tafelscheren? Normalerweise bauen wir die meisten Maschinen selbst um, nur bei besonderen Maschinen, wie z.B. Pressen oder Anlagen mit hoher Gefährdung holen wir uns hilfe. Ist es hier auch ratsam oder kommt man mit der oben erwähnten C-Norm gut zurecht??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Tommi (6 August 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben vor einiger Zeit eine alte Tafelschere auch mit neuer Elektrik ausgerüstet.
Die hatte allerdings ein sicheres Werkzeug, man kommt mit den Fingern nicht
an die Schere (Spalt <4mm).
Sonstige Exzenter o.ä., wo man sich verletzen konnte, hatte die auch nicht.
Die war also in sich mechanisch sicher.

Wir haben also die Elektrik nach heutigem Stand, mit kurzer Sistema-Bewertung,
erneuert und alles war gut.

Die erwähnte Norm kenne ich (noch) nicht, da muss ich mich erst mal schlau machen.

Wenn die Schere nicht "in sich" sicher ist und Du z.B. ein Lichtgitter installieren
musst, wird es schwieriger. Eine wesentliche Veränderung machst Du dann meiner
Ansicht immer noch nicht, da Du die Sicherheit ja auf jeden Fall erhöhst, aber 
dann kommt die Norm ins Spiel, die musst Du dann erst lesen oder Dich
beraten lassen.
Was Du tun willst, hängt von Deinen Vorkenntnissen- oder denen Deiner Kollegen ab. 

Mit einer Presse (wie oben beschrieben), also einer "Anhang IV-Maschine" mit
aufwendigerem Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren, kann man
eine Tafelschere meiner Meinung nach nicht vergleichen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte erstmal ein paar Tipps geben.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (6 August 2012)

Hallo,
es handelt sich um eine Maschine die vor 1993 erstmalig bereitgestellt wurde. Also ist hier die BetrSichV relevant, diese Maschine muss also den Anhang 1 erfüllen. Nach dem was ich gelesen habe ist dies auch zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht gegeben! Also müsste hier auch ohne Umbau was getan werden. Suche auch nach entsprechenden UVV oder ZH die relevant sind. Sehe Dir bitte diesen Link an T008-1a sollte Dir mal zeigen was auch bei Altmaschinen alles gefordert ist:
http://downloadcenter.bgrci.de/shop/
Wenn Ihr da jetzt was umbaut solltet Ihr euch, egal ob wesentliche Veränderung oder nicht, soweit wie finanziell vertretbar, am Stand der Technik orientieren.
Die DIN EN 13985 ist hier sehr behilflich und sollte Anwendung finden.


----------

